# Malamute 2016



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

These arrived this morning and just in time as we're heading for the hills tonight.








My Synapse are super comfy but they've softened up so I thought I'd treat myself to something stiffer for my freeride setup. I tried on some Flow Talons, they were ridiculestiff but hurt the top of my toes. I don't think the Malamutes are quite as stiff but they've got a couple great features: A strap that goes over the lining inside the boot to prevent heel lift and some removable plastic stiffening bars for both the boot and the liner - I don't think I'll be needing those for a while!

Best of all the red accents pick out the red on my board. Stoked!








Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm looking for some stiff boots. Keep us posted please.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I've owned multiple pairs of malamutes, and they're truly great boots. Super stiff and super plush.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I really like the boots. I have a '13 PYL + '15 Diode set up that I only got 1 day on last season due to shitty conditions. I remember thinking that maybe I'd made a mistake with such responsive kit and overestimated my abilities/requirements - it felt a little harsh and unforgiving when I tried it with my old boots. 

So on the first day of my most recent trip I took out my Era/Cartel/Synapse set up and whilst it was fun and playful I had no confidence at speed. On the second day I tried the Malamutes with the PYL and within an hour I was ripping as hard as I ever have. The setup no longer felt harsh, it just felt right and filled me with confidence - even the skiers in our group couldn't keep up.

As mentioned previously the boots are really well put together and have some nice features. I'm also a fan of Salomon's speed lace system - it's good on my older Synapse but they've made it even better.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

I have last season's Malamutes and love them to bits too.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you leave them a bit loose and play around (presses, switch in tress, etc)?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Can you leave them a bit loose and play around (presses, switch in tress, etc)?


They're still snowboard boots and have some 'give' to allow flex at the ankle - nothing like hard boots. I'm not using the stiffening bars yet but I expect these would make them considerably stiffer - there are 2 each for the liner and boot. I wasn't (attempting) any butters but managed the occasional tail press without issue and also rode a little switch riding out 180's but not really the board, bindings or boots for that type of riding.

I suspect that the Synapse might suit you better for playing around but I was a little disappointed when they fully broke in after 20 odd days. Maybe I just like/need stiff boots for charging. YMMV.


----------



## Ballbearing (Dec 25, 2012)

Not sure if this applies; but I had Malamutes from 2012 and used them for a solid 40-day season without using the provided J bars and they held up great. I started off with the old Salomon F22's and they were pretty awesome, but softened up quite quickly. The Malamutes really provided a stable and predictable foundation for speed - felt awesome ripping around Snowbird keeping up with skiers. 

I wouldn't recommend the terrain park in these, though.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

thanks for posting about these. i have been looking/researching ever since and finally decided that these Malamutes sound like the ticket....so I clicked the button. I'll let you know how they ride on this end.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Alpine Duke said:


> thanks for posting about these. i have been looking/researching ever since and finally decided that these Malamutes sound like the ticket....so I clicked the button. I'll let you know how they ride on this end.


They will be stiff as hell out of the box, but will break in after a a few days off riding.


https://www.instagram.com/p/_8BNbBFMot/


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Can you leave them a bit loose and play around (presses, switch in tress, etc)?


I've been wearing them around the house to break them in a bit more before my trip next month. You can definitely vary the stiffness by how tight you do the laces and the heal strap means that even with the laces loose I'm getting zero heal lift.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

So got mine on the doorstep today. One complaint is that they seem to be about 1/2 or even 1 full size bigger than the size listed. Anyone reading this, thinking of ordering, and you are not sure on size........go for the lower one.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> So got mine on the doorstep today. One complaint is that they seem to be about 1/2 or even 1 full size bigger than the size listed. Anyone reading this, thinking of ordering, and you are not sure on size........go for the lower one.


Most likely not the case, but worth checking...

Make sure they're the correct size you ordered. I've had a pair of boots show up when I ordered size 10US, and got size 10UK, which is an 11US. The box was labeled 10US but the boots were definitely 11US/10UK, mistakes happen.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Would you guys say they run narrow?

It sounds 'common knowledge' that Salomons are a good fit for narrow feet.... is it the case?


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Would you guys say they run narrow?
> 
> It sounds 'common knowledge' that Salomons are a good fit for narrow feet.... is it the case?


I'd say my complaint is extra length so it could be said that these would be good for narrow feet....but I would not really describe them as being overtly narrow. Definitely not fatties though.

There....vague enough for ya?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Would you guys say they run narrow?
> 
> It sounds 'common knowledge' that Salomons are a good fit for narrow feet.... is it the case?


Not even close. I have good experience with multiple Salomon boots because they fit my wide toe box and high arch as a recommendation from others who also have the same issue. Every pair for me in mondo matched my size true. 

I was really surprised to hear the above.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

When I got my Synapse I read somewhere that its better to use mondo sizing when buying Salomon boots. Tried them in a shop though. My feet are a little wide in the mid foot and this is where I feel the most pressure. Not enough to cause issue though.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah i guess it's worth trying at mondo if they fit narrow. I asked at 2 separate shops and the guys both said Salomon and Burton were a bit narrower... also many comments online say the same about Salomon. I tried Burton and it was too wide at the toe box. But the 3 shops ive been to were out of Malamute in my size.

Been riding 32 Focus boa at mondo size and they get worse instead of better... heel-lift is controlled but my feet go completely asleep and the middle toes are killing me. I'm yet to try Malamute and Ride Insano...


----------

